# not a joke but i funny as fk!



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Went to a mates b,day party last night and saw this, couldn't stop laughing but i'd had a few stella :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Made me laugh!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phodge said:


> Made me laugh!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Made my eyes water just thinking about it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Andy it's not that bad only hurts the first time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

robokn said:


> Andy it's not that bad only hurts the first time


Maybe but I bet the pain lasts forever


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

robokn said:


> Andy it's not that bad only hurts the first time


That's cuz the cock can only come off once :wink: :lol:


----------

